# AlpineZone Summit 4.0 Weather Outlook



## Nick (Jan 30, 2013)

OK. We are nine days out from the summit. What do the weather gurus have to say for the next week and a half up in Carrabassett Valley?


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 30, 2013)

Nick said:


> OK. We are nine days out from the summit. What do the weather gurus have to say for the next week and a half up in Carrabassett Valley?



Well, at least we get this r*&^ snafu out of the way now so there's time to resurface lost terrain with another snowmaking blitz.  Upper level troughing parked over Quebec keeps us seasonably cold next week so we're ok there.  We're kind of eyeing a couple of snow chances--one late this weekend with a quick little flareup just offshore which would actually favor ME resorts--so that's a possible shot of snow.  Possibly another weak/rather dry clipper system around Tuesday or so but that would favor VT more or less.  After that, temps recover slightly towards that weekend but not much--the cold front (which gets pushed to our south tonight/Thurs) may start to creep back into us towards Summit weekend--not the big torch that we're getting now but it kinda eases into us--even if we get a weak batch of moisture to push along that next weekend, Maine (SL in particular) would be the last holdout for snow.  Overall, I'd give it a B- for conditions--if that late week front produces some snowfall, I'd bump it up to a B+/A-.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 3, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Well, at least we get this r*&^ snafu out of the way now so there's time to resurface lost terrain with another snowmaking blitz.  Upper level troughing parked over Quebec keeps us seasonably cold next week so we're ok there.  We're kind of eyeing a couple of snow chances--one late this weekend with a quick little flareup just offshore which would actually favor ME resorts--so that's a possible shot of snow.  Possibly another weak/rather dry clipper system around Tuesday or so but that would favor VT more or less.  After that, temps recover slightly towards that weekend but not much--the cold front (which gets pushed to our south tonight/Thurs) may start to creep back into us towards Summit weekend--not the big torch that we're getting now but it kinda eases into us--even if we get a weak batch of moisture to push along that next weekend, Maine (SL in particular) would be the last holdout for snow.  Overall, I'd give it a B- for conditions--if that late week front produces some snowfall, I'd bump it up to a B+/A-.


Your website is calling for 3 to 6 inches for Friday which would help a bit but its also said possible mixing for the weekend. Thoughts on the mixing event?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 3, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Your website is calling for 3 to 6 inches for Friday which would help a bit but its also said possible mixing for the weekend. Thoughts on the mixing event?


 Friday's system could shape up with some accumulations so we're watching that closely--one model really develops a sizeable storm then but am leery of that solution.  The mixing setup should hold off til after the weekend so we should be ok there.  Still hanging onto a low B grade for the Summit, considering great snowmaking and a shot or two of snowfall...if that Friday storm works out, you'll be up to a B+/A- (don't know why I all of a sudden went to a grading system, but it works I suppose).  Wish I could go and hope you all have fun.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 3, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Wish I could go and hope you all have fun.


Ah, too bad.  I would love to buy you a beer or two.


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Ah, too bad.  I would love to buy you a beer or two.



Many beers!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 4, 2013)

Just saw on TWC, that the Euro model  shows purple, heavy snow, for ME on Saturday, fingers crossed. I'll try to like soccer, um football, if you're right this time. :wink:

US model shows it not amounting to much, and heading over the Atlantic to the South. :angry:


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

Keeping my fingers crossed here. I saw a report yesterday saying potential blizzard level and up to 2' of snow in certain scenarios. 

This could be an epic summit.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 6, 2013)

I see 12 to 18....Whatever the game just changed!


----------



## Euler (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm psyched for all you summitteers!  I'll be enjoying the snow in Southern VT...have a great time up there!


----------



## Tooth (Feb 6, 2013)

It will be a nice weekend at the Loaf. 12-18" will be fine. My son goes to school at CVA and said carving has been beautiful. I'm sure with 12"-18 the woods will be nice enough. They are blowing snow like nuts. Those new guns are honestly difference makers. Luck has come to town.  Bring your cameras. When the mountains are white up here it is truly beautiful. :beer::beer:


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry to say, we'll be lucky to be skiing Saturday. The Winter Storm Warning has been canceled, it has been replaced with a Blizzard Warning, power outages likely, 55mph winds. Bring your AT gear if you got it. Hopefully Sunday will allow lift serviced turns. Isn't it ironic, don't you think?

Don't mean to be a Debbie Downer, just being a realist. This is one bad ass storm.


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2013)

You here already? I just rolled in.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 8, 2013)

Checked in around 8:00 Thursday night


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 9, 2013)

Overnight accumulation not impressive, maybe 3", should get about the same today, better than nothing.


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like more but I haven't been out yet


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 9, 2013)

They're reporting 8" as of 6am...but you guys pick up more this morning though--have fun!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like you guys are having a sick day today!


----------

